
Sexism in the name of diversity by Google and other Tech Giants - dfxt8
https://codeforces.com/blog/entry/82800
======
nickmooney
Speaking about conspiracy by "pseudo-feminists and simps" doesn't lend a lot
of credibility to the argument.

------
ab_testing
Since you are from India, you already know that 40% of the kids in your class
are there due to their caste, 20% are there due to the state of their
domicile.

You gotta get used to this in life. You get very few things due to merit.
Mostly it is due to who you are or whom you know.

You can try and come to US for masters etc but then again don’t be surprised
when a lot of companies will pass you over for needing H1. You will get your
H1 eventually but then don’t be surprised when you stay on H1 for life while
your roommates from Sri Lanka and Nepal will become green card holders and
citizens while you and your company’s lawyers will be answering RFE’s for
life.

This is life. It is never fair. You gotta take it in stride and try to do the
best you can.

------
yodsanklai
I don't know what we can deduced from these anecdotal evidences. But would
that be legal for a US company or university (e.g. academic job) to enforce
quotas based on gender?

BTW, I remember a Facebook (or Google, dont remember) recruiter mentioning
gender diversity in their company. He told me that they tried to be as diverse
as possible, but that the bar was the same for everybody...

~~~
xiphias2
You can show that recruiter this picture:

[https://buildyourfuture.withgoogle.com/programs/step/](https://buildyourfuture.withgoogle.com/programs/step/)

Google at this point isn't even trying to hide that it's discriminating
against white men, because it can get away with it. Still, I think it's a
great company even with all its faults (I say it as a white man).

~~~
foota
I count something like 20 people that look like women and 17 that look like
men. Sounds pretty even to me?

------
throwawardauto
I would like to give you an advice on this matter, don't fight against it at
all. Why? Because you are bound to lose . You'll only fill yourself with rage
and might be able to help a few individuals, but in long run it's not worth it
at all.

Yes there is blatant sexism happening in Indian IT industry's Tech Giants and
yes many more people are going to get rejected, but theres nothing you can do
about it. Those who don't believe this, just ask placement interview
experience from a coed university vs a girls only college. See I'm not against
women empowerment or existence of girls only college here, but when one party
gets grilled on advanced cp problems and the other gets asked about why should
we hire you as their sole question (yes the only question they be asked about
for a tech position like sdeI) then theres ought to be questions here. There
are companies that are just ticking/filling their diversity quotas. I've many
many examples(or anecdotal experiences) from me and many other people I know
of and I am willing to share then if anyone wants to hear.

But we've come to a point where anything said against such rigged systems will
get you labelled as women hater or anti_feminist. So what did I do? I caved
in. I asked my girlfriend who got placed in a mass recruiter Company with mere
3.4 lpa to prepare for 1-2 months and give interviews for a big tech company
in blore region and guess who gets 15 lpa package? I told her small sister who
still was in last year of her girl's only college about diversity hiring and
she got placed in another tech giant.

Don't fight them, instead go with the flow. At this point no one cares about
your hardwork or actually helping under priveleged girls, all they care about
is how to fill the diversity quota. Girls in those quota based hiring are
already equipped with enough resources to get them jobs in tech giants without
any external help, girls in ignou or not having formal degrees but great hands
on experiences are severely neglected.

Anyways I know there's a big chance your post will be deleted or shadowbanned,
most likely mine too so good luck with that. I just hope this messages reaches
you and you move on past this problem.

~~~
thu2111
Look at it this way. Yes, it's depressing. But when these companies got big
and great, they weren't using these policies. I know, I was there in the early
years and saw how it changed over time.

These practices are ultimately the undoing of these firms. Not now, not next
year, but the future is moving away from them. The decadence that allows them
to rationalise picking employees based on what they look like is killing their
ability to innovate and tearing them apart internally.

I know _so many_ experienced Googlers that leaked out of the organisation over
the past 5-6 years or so, many of them citing this sort of decline. Why take
risks or go the extra mile when you'll automatically lose to a woman who does
nothing beyond simply turning up?

The flip side of this is that momentum is shifting towards a new generation of
company. This sort of thing takes a long time, but the reason Google/FB/etc
buy so many startups is they know that's where the real risks are taken, where
the real work gets done. They can't produce what they need internally anymore.
That's your opportunity. Instead of looking from the outside through the
window and wishing you were part of a culture that doesn't exist anymore, look
outwards, towards what you can build yourself. Then sell what you made back to
them. Or don't. Your choice.

------
klyrs
This is a very small number of anecdotes with heaps of conjecture and outrage.

~~~
sprez
To be fair, this is nothing new and it is a unwritten rule in India that top
tech companies select just female candidates from most unis, and some talented
males (and females) from the top institutes-the IITs. One of the very first
things boys learn in Indian colleges is that these companies discriminate and
they have little chance.

------
Zenst
Facts are that many of these companies do not have the 50/50 perfect split of
genders and are actively encouraged by some higher-ups to be able to tick that
box as it is viewed as something that without could effect the share price.

How companies get to that ideal balance is questionable in some cases and the
crux is that until the whole gender aspect is taken of the table and we just
call each other humans, such things will always play out.

If it bothers you - just tick the "other" box in gender based forms, of which
that option is provided by such companies.

~~~
londons_explore
> If it bothers you - just tick the "other" box

Or tick whatever you like. The question is "Which gender do you most identify
with", and it's totally fine to change your answer every 5 minutes - it's your
own choice!

------
namanaggarwal
Why is this flagged

~~~
xiphias2
The topic is controversial, dang wrote many times about it in his comments.

------
GenerocUsername
Sounds immoral and possibly illegal. Good luck ever proving it to the degree
necessary to enact change

~~~
fortran77
Do you know what Indian law is?

------
ajharrison
If you have a masters and your applying for an internship at Google you’re
doing it wrong.

